# 2 Temperatures needed dilemma



## dragnlaw (Dec 18, 2013)

ARGHHHH!!!!!!
 Only have one oven  but want to cook 2 different meats for Christmas.

 A standing rib which calls for 400, will probably cook for about 2 hours. Cooked on a bed of onions. (Nigella Lawson's recipe)
 A rolled boneless leg of lamb, starts off at 450 then goes down to 350 for about an hour. The lamb is browned and then covered in foil. (Lynn Crawford's recipe)

 Any suggestions????   can I split the difference and use 375 and adjust the times?  Not sure what to do.  Seeing as both will be on the medium rare side, I don't want to cook one and then reheat. I've always done this for turkey. (So much easier cooking the turkey the day before!)  But I worry I will overcook one of the roasts in the reheating.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 18, 2013)

I assume you have meat thermometer(s).  You can cook all at 400ºF.  You shouldn't cook based on time.  Use of thermometers will ensure proper doneness.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks Andy, yes, I do have and use regularly my meat thermometers.

 I gave the times merely as guides for as to how long each would be in the oven... trying to juggle.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 18, 2013)

I would say that since the lamb is covered in foil after browning it will do just fine at 400, it will just cook a bit quicker, so take that into account.


----------



## dcSaute (Dec 18, 2013)

>>suggestions...?

or may I offer a bit of 'reality?"

first, I've never done a prime / standing rib at 400'F
yup, recipes / methods abound.
but realitywise, it is also possible to do a prime rib "low&slow" - something like 235-265'F - time is longer.  control is better.

I don't see an inherent conflict with roasting a standing beef and lamb in the same oven.

except.....as you point out - getting it all to be "done" at the same 'end time'

it can be done.  make two-three hundred practice runs with the exact same size & weights & "treatment", you'll get it down pat.

as that may be impractical within the time frame.... my approach would be:
use a low&slow approach
optimally 'permanent' probe thermometers in each roast
...and hopefully 'properly' placed
monitor / graph the temps vs time
remove-to-retard-cooking one or the other or both based on what the internal temp 'curve' suggests.

faced with a "no experience no trials" situation and a final "deadline" time point, starting early and "delaying" will work. 

starting "late" cannot work as one cannot reverse time should things not come up to temp as expected.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 18, 2013)

dcSaute said:


> it can be done. make two-three hundred practice runs with the exact same size & weights & "treatment", I'll get it down pat.



 OK....  let me know your results by next Mon....


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 18, 2013)

I see you are in Montreal, so I'm guessing my choice for using your outdoor covered grill as an oven is out. How about a neighbor's oven?

Frankly, if it were me, I'd choose one meat or the other for such an important company meal considering overcooking either one of them could be a real disappointment.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 19, 2013)

I used to use my BBQ in winter, not any more. These Stainless Steel BBQ's don't hold heat like the cast iron ones can.

 I live in the country and I can walk to my neighbour's but the meat would probably be cold by the time I get back .  In actual fact one year she was having a huge lamb and we cooked half of it in my oven.  And yes, I did take it over in the car.

 Going for groceries today. Will take a look and see what's available. Nothing is written in stone in my kitchen .


----------



## CraigC (Dec 19, 2013)

I use this method and it works every time for med-rare. Beef or lamb. Heat oven to 500F and cook roasts for 5 minutes. Drop temp to 200F and cook 1 hour per pound.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 19, 2013)

Are they covered? They don't dry out???

 I'll try it - but not for Christmas.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'll answer since he's gone for the day. No and no. We've done this for years and years and it always works. A restaurateur at a place known for its prime rib told him this a long time ago. Oh, don't open the oven if you don't absolutely need to. 

The only thing is that low and long cook causes problems with sides that you might want to put in the oven. So, we work around that. Either do everything else on stove or partially pre-cook then finish/warm up in the 200 oven or if it's something like the mushroom bread pudding that we normally make with the prime rib then let it cook for a lot longer than normal.

Oh, you can also use less expensive cuts like eye of round and roast that way.  Obviously, it won't be as tender as prime rib but it still comes out pretty darned good.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 19, 2013)

I was going to do roasted sweet potato/carrots/squash in duck fat.

 Oh well, guess I'm gonna have to make up my mind soon!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 19, 2013)

CraigC said:


> I use this method and it works every time for med-rare. Beef or lamb. Heat oven to 500F and cook roasts for 5 minutes. Drop temp to 200F and cook 1 hour per pound.





medtran49 said:


> I'll answer since he's gone for the day. No and no. We've done this for years and years and it always works. A restaurateur at a place known for its prime rib told him this a long time ago. Oh, don't open the oven if you don't absolutely need to.
> 
> The only thing is that low and long cook causes problems with sides that you might want to put in the oven. So, we work around that. Either do everything else on stove or partially pre-cook then finish/warm up in the 200 oven or if it's something like the mushroom bread pudding that we normally make with the prime rib then let it cook for a lot longer than normal.
> 
> Oh, you can also use less expensive cuts like eye of round and roast that way.  Obviously, it won't be as tender as prime rib but it still comes out pretty darned good.



Never heard of this method?  So 500° for 5 minutes and then at 200° per pound?
And you guys did say medium rare?


----------



## CraigC (Dec 19, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> Never heard of this method?  So 500° for 5 minutes and then at 200° per pound?
> And you guys did say medium rare?



You can check the temp with an instant read. Remember, it will increase temp while resting. Always rest it for at least 15 minutes before carving.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 19, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Always rest it for at least 15 minutes before carving.



I'm always amazed at the different 'resting' times mentioned  - anywhere from 10 min. to 25+ min.  WoW.


----------



## dcSaute (Dec 19, 2013)

there is no WoW.

statements made are not "science" - only opinion and perhaps experience.

"resting" time will depend on type of meat, size of meat, how hot it was to start, how hot you want it at service.

"resting" is good.
some people sleep/rest two hours per day.
some people sleep/rest 20 hours per day.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 19, 2013)

CraigC said:


> I use this method and it works every time for med-rare. Beef or lamb. Heat oven to 500F and cook roasts for 5 minutes. Drop temp to 200F and cook 1 hour per pound.



Very interesting...
Craig, does the meat need to start out at room temperature? 

This is the formula I use for really spectacular Prime Rib every time, which sounds similar but I don't know if it would work for anything else.

Video: Perfect Prime Rib - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Eli_G (Dec 27, 2013)

I'd cook at 375 but would check which one of the two oven racks has the lowest temperature using an oven thermometer. If not, just cook at 350 and test using a meat thermometer for done-ness as mentioned above.

I had found this quick and handy guide for roasting which turned out to be quite good! http://www.mygreekdish.com/cooking-tips-and-advice/tips-perfect-roast/


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 10, 2014)

dragnlaw said:


> ARGHHHH!!!!!!
> Only have one oven  but want to cook 2 different meats for Christmas.
> 
> A standing rib which calls for 400, will probably cook for about 2 hours. Cooked on a bed of onions. (Nigella Lawson's recipe)
> ...


I would probably use the temps for the lamb for both and use the timings only as a guide. 

When you think about it, taking into account the time the lamb spends at 450 there isn't going to be that much difference in the given cooking times between the two meats. Most people like their beef a little pink (or even a lot pink) whereas, only weirdos like me like lamb that way.

In the end it all depends on the size of your joints (of meat, silly, not the illegal sort ). The timing largely depends on the weight of the lumps of meat with allowance made for the thickness/density.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 10, 2014)

This is yet another case where I wish the OP had let us know the outcome. sigh.


----------

